# Cant trust anyone these days......



## Guest (Sep 22, 2006)

Great day I'm having so far....

My brand new leather wallet, a gift from my lovely wife on our recent 1st anniversary, was stolen out of my drawer in my office while I was off helping another staff memeber with an IT issue at the other end of the office

I lost cash, cards, and a number of small sentimental items and photos.

We are not sure if it was a delivery man, or a staff member, and will probably never know. Probably staff as we had $460 cash stolen from the property management department a little over a week ago which was also taken from a drawer and never recovered.

Cant bloody trust anyone these days.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

It's harsh when you can't trust your workmates, hope you get your wallet back mate.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

That sucks man - Blame your boss.

FACT: He/she should know who is in the office at all times and should be held responsible for your valuables. Your attendance in their workplace is contributing to the organisations overall success. As a result, your boss should provide adequate storage facilities for your valuables.

Thieves are scum.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

that's bloody stuffed mate. look closer at your 'workmates' what bloody delivery man would even go near you desk, let alone have the audacity to look in your drawers?

I'm tipping it is probably somebody who is pretty close to you and possibly familiar with your habits. Does somebody share your desk?


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Dodge Mate,

Apart from the theft itself, this is really bugging me.

If this was the second incident in recent weeks in your office, you are fully within your rights to approach the boss and claim some sort of reimbursement.

Things to remember:

(1) Your boss should be insured from the second you leave your home until the second you return home from work. He should also be insured for theft, fire, burgulary and public liability. It could easily be argued that by providing you with a workplace drawer that commonly holds your personal effects, your boss accepts responsibility of those possessions while you are undertaking your daily duties.

(2) If you are expected to roam the workplace while holding, carrying and using work related materials during your daily interactions as per your job description, you cannnot be expected to watch your valuables and ensure thier security while undertaking workplace activities.

(3) It is an employers duty to be aware of everything that happens in the workplace and respond as required. It doesn't matter if it's an employee or delivery driver who commits the crime. You boss needs to provide a safe and secure workplace at all times. That's exactly why we're forced to sign those dumb arse workplace agreements.

(4) Because this is not an isolated event, it can be argued that your boss didn't take adequate risk management steps to ensure the safety of your or any other employees personal effects.

If you want to pursue this, put together a friendly letter to your boss and make a claim using the points I've mentioned. You'll probably end up getting sacked because most bosses are pricks but for $480 bucks why should you lose your hard earned $$$ and pay for thier incompetence as employers.

If your boss was made aware of his liabilities, I'm sure they would reimburse you very quickly. As part of the plea bargain you would probably be forced to sign a declaration that you will never, ever discuss the matter publically or with another workmate. You could also raise this bargaining chip in your friendly letter.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

> If you want to pursue this, put together a friendly letter to your boss and make a claim using the points I've mentioned. You'll probably end up getting sacked because most bosses are pricks


That would be what I would call a Sicillian Payback and could allmost guarantee that that is exactly what would happen.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

> That would be what I would call a Sicillian Payback and could allmost guarantee that that is exactly what would happen.


And now for the Sicialian yak fisho's revenge: The boss is gaff slapped and stored in one of Phoenix's insulated fish bags until he can come up with $481 dollars, a new walllet and a believable apology.


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Dallas. Bugger!

What sort of office are you in mate? I would certainly have words with the boss of course. But as has been said, somebody somewhere knows your habits.

In my industry there is an unwritten law about going near other people's stuff, or in their cabins. It just doesnt happen.

Good luck mate.

Jake


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Dallas sorry to hear the news, it seems you are on a bit of a down cycle at present to be hoped there is a rapid upward trend soon


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQhLbucAADXXgAASQOeEEBQAP//fsDABK2lBqnmkj9VMhshDQyNAFTZNNTygAAAZAaaCE0Jpp6jRkjADAIOMPGzxbrtLlBPVs/ir8Z3d3diqHGy6+sJWZSiuHg1kg8LYL3EMAChCO96m1heikpkTAzkic7lpa+2NdKL5bYTAvLlN9uLCMl1s1rCAP70OXIamEm4xkuDyHDTfNioM8ng5P65ofWDflxjtIRTzOmiEqoxbC1tVAYj4RxerLtKtogh90Ybw6S0owxJVL79DdK71LyHcEQjkqgYLlhGwcQdpZj7P5VMeGdBaH4K2V3YJpaiaN7MxmXTFUgGKPoYk6qQLteYxcqQPQVeiCDOcmHYylDVGY6NVx95wl26CK0FCHLOCFRvwu5IpwoSAQlt3OA==


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2006)

Nothing worse than a thief, I trust no one, always keep it in the back pocket.

Life will catch up with him or her for certain, most likely in a bad way.

Loosing your wallet is a bad feeling too.

Cheers


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

No good Dallas. Damn straight Gatesy.


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

That's a shame Dallas. If you've reported the incident to your boss/HR, it would be disappointing if they didn't already offer to replace your property. You'd be best to judge the situation, depends on your workplace culture, but you could consider having word to your boss/ HR first before escalating to letter writing. You should get a feel for the need affter first reporting the incident. It's plain and simply property theft.

Who knows who it could have been. We had an incident about a year ago in our office where someone came in off the street, went past reception and lifted a laptop from an office - all caught on camera. The bugger had the cheek to come back a week later - didn't get away with it 2nd round because there was someone at reception this time.

Good luck.


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Sounds like a CCTV setup might be justified here in my IMO. It's better to have happy staff than unhappy staff = staff turnover and extra recruitment costs! Tell that to your boss I reckon :twisted: 
By the way, I am very impressed with the wealth of info on this great forum and the friendly attitudes of members. We have a fishing site over here in WA and some people get quite stroppy and aggro at times - haven't seen any of that here so far :wink: 
Cheers

Fishy


----------



## Redro (Sep 5, 2005)

Yes, definitely The Boss's fault. Probably also responsible for Climate Change.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Many many years ago we used to have somebody steal out food and drink from the fridge at work. I hope they enjoyed the apple juice I left in there for them. It was gone the next day. Let just say it wasnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t all apple juice but it looked the same.

Leave a big rat trap in your draw Dallas with a $10 note on it. This scum is probably so desperate they will not even notice the trap. Noting like catching them red handed (literally).


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2006)

I am the Financial Controller in a large Real Estate office.

While it would have been nice of the boss to offer some assistance, I would have knocked it back anyway.

I am lucky enough to have my own office with a lockable door which I normally lock whenever I am away for any length of time. But as I was only expecting to be a few minutes I didnt worry about locking the door on this occasion. This will be a lesson learned and I'll be making sure I lock my door whenever I leave my office in future, without exception.

I also have spoken to my insurer and it looks as though I will be covered for most of the loss, including cash.

I'm almost positive that it was someone who works here, and I have my suspicions who it was. They took the wallet but left behind a $300 pair of Raybans which were in the drawer with the wallet. My guess would be that its easy to empty the wallet and dump it, if they had taken the sunnies they would have been a lot harder to hide.

Anyway, I guess this has been a wake up call for me.

I come from a small town in country Tasmania where these kinds of things were rare.

My wife tells me time and time again I am too trusting of people, and it looks as though she was right. I guess I forget sometimes I am not at home in Tasmania anymore. :?


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Real Estate Agents say no more. There always out to rip someone off :wink:


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2006)

rawprawn said:


> Real Estate Agents say no more. There always out to ripe someone off :wink:


I'm always quick to point out when someone asks me what I do for a crust, if they so 'oh, so your in Real Estate'

Standard reply is : Actually I'm an Accountant, I just happen to work for a Real Estate Group....... :wink:

Previously I've worked in a Big 5 Accounting Firm, an Automotive Group, Utility Service Provider......etc

Hopefully my time here will be over soon, as sadly what Rawprawn has said is a bit too close to the mark for my liking......I've been looking at my options lately 8)


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Good to hear Dallas, hope you find something better soon.


----------



## Peter_M (Oct 30, 2005)

Bloody barstard thieves!
Nothing makes anyone feel quite as angry and frustrated as being stolen from!
I've had the car 'done over' a few times while fishing at popular Sth Tas surf beaches. Now I don't even go there anymore because my fishing experience is tainted by the constant worry that I'll come back from the beach to broken glass and a trashed car...last time they got my Swiss Army knife that I'd had since I was 8  
Anyway, catch a few good fish in your yak Dallas, next time the weather is amenable, THAT will help you forget about sad, desperate people who need to flog their colleagues hard-earned.
Peter.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

heya Dallas, just a thought, would one of the agents who works there commissions be down somewhat in the last month or so?

I know it is hard to prove but if it is the case re commission, could well be a good starting point. You are better off out of a place like that, I think.


----------

